# furry's online gaming teams.



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Yo groovy cats. i play a lot of online games. i figured i would start a thread for the furry gamers in the community to make it easier to get together on xbox, psn etc. post what games you play online if your looking for team members into the same fandom. figured this was a good idea. 

 as of now i play Black ops 2, destiny, halo 3 and mine craft  on xbox live. 
i also play tera online on pc 

what game's do you play online?


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

You mess w/ Madden? I'll destroy you in Madden if you're up for a game.


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

when i want to play sports. i go outside sylox


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

You do know we have an entire section for video games, right?


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You do know we have an entire section for video games, right?


im new -.-


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

The mods will probably move it there, but scroll down to the Entertainment section on the main page of the forum and the Video Games section will be the first subforum in the section.


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The mods will probably move it there, but scroll down to the Entertainment section on the main page of the forum and the Video Games section will be the first subforum in the section.



well thankya sir ^_^


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

Well fine, meet me at the park and play me in basketball xD


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well fine, meet me at the park and play me in basketball xD



sure bud come down to canada im waiting XD


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

guess nobody plays games online XD


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2015)

Typically I play League of Legends but work hasn't given me much time to git gud lately. Gonna try to fix that by next week though since my schedule is loosening up.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

NFS Rivals, BF4, Defiance & Uncharted 3 are all games I take seriously.

I used to play CSO, but then my PC took a ddr2 to the knee.


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> NFS Rivals, BF4, Defiance & Uncharted 3 are all games I take seriously.
> 
> I used to play CSO, but then my PC took a ddr2 to the knee.


 hows defiance? was wanting to try it since its FTP


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> hows defiance? was wanting to try it since its FTP



It's ok. It's easy to get into the groove of things. The difficulty amps up with less people on your side (really significantly actually). Weapons are on point, but not in competitive multi. The Cloak Ego power is OP as sh**. I use overclock & blur.

It's decent really. 

if you want to download it, do it now. The patches will be worse than GT6 if you leave it alone.


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> if you want to download it, do it now. The patches will be worse than GT6 if you leave it alone.



uhhg thats one thing i hate is patches -.-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

Dota 2?


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dota 2?


cant say i have ever played even tho i have it downloaded and updated on steam


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> Yo groovy cats. i play a lot of online games. i figured i would start a thread for the furry gamers in the community to make it easier to get together on xbox, psn etc. post what games you play online if your looking for team members into the same fandom. figured this was a good idea.
> 
> as of now i play Black ops 2, destiny, halo 3 and mine craft  on xbox live.
> i also play tera online on pc
> ...



Why is this in general discussion and not the video game discussion?


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Why is this in general discussion and not the video game discussion?



Because the OP is a general in COD. Get noscoped bud.


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Why is this in general discussion and not the video game discussion?


i see you didnt read previous posts where i explained that im new and did not know there was a video game only area.


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

Wtf sliqq!?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 20, 2015)

Mostly Starcraft II, Dark Souls II (Vanilla & Scholar) and GTA V.  Lemme know if you own/want to play any of them ^_^


----------



## ShioBear (May 20, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Mostly Starcraft II, Dark Souls II (Vanilla & Scholar) and GTA V.  Lemme know if you own/want to play any of them ^_^


i do love me some dark souls  have not played 2 yet how is it compared to 1?


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Get noscoped bud.



That was uncalled for. I was just curious. You don't need to be a prick about it

@ShioBear. Sorry about that. I missed it. I really liked the online element of Dark Souls 2. It made the game intense at times.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> That was uncalled for. I was just curious. You don't need to be a prick about it



My bad, bro. It seems to be bad banter. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> My bad, bro. It seems to be bad banter. Sorry 'bout that.



That's cool. Sorry for the miscommunication I was just confused that's all. I thought there was something on the thread that I missed (there was).

Addon : And it was like the third quote. That's embarrassing. LOL


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 20, 2015)

When it comes to online play, I love Minecraft and TF2. In TF2, I like playing on the Furry Pound server, but it tends to be filled to the brim. Expect to see NSFW sprays there. In Minecraft, I am a bit of a server hopper, since I keep getting banned from servers for stupid shit, like breaking windows or building Redstone lag machines. However, the Mineplex server is really good for minigames, and you can't really get banned there.


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> NFS Rivals, BF4, Defiance & Uncharted 3 are all games I take seriously.
> 
> I used to play CSO, but then my PC took a ddr2 to the knee.



Personally, I thought the _Uncharted 2 _multiplayer was better. My dragon sniper not doing one-shots anymore is bullshit.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> i do love me some dark souls  have not played 2 yet how is it compared to 1?



Depends on what you like about DS1.  Personally I found the PvE side of it not quite as enjoyable; it was certainly fun all the same though! But the PvP is definitely much better, the .NET code's been improved drastically so the lag comes from latency and not a bodge job.  I would recommend getting it, I had over 1.2k hours on it in less than a year :s


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Sorry about that. I missed it. I really liked the online element of Dark Souls 2. It made the game intense at times.


^_^ its all good XD  yeah i think ill get a copy!


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Depends on what you like about DS1.  Personally I found the PvE side of it not quite as enjoyable; it was certainly fun all the same though! But the PvP is definitely much better, the .NET code's been improved drastically so the lag comes from latency and not a bodge job.  I would recommend getting it, I had over 1.2k hours on it in less than a year :s


 from what i hear its sweet so yeah getting a copy


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> When it comes to online play, I love Minecraft and TF2. .


one thing i cant stand is tf2. i tried but i prefer well rounded shooter's with good mechanics. when i want to play a silly shooter i tend to go farther back all the way to doom. plus damn every time i hear about tf2 its usually from a neckbeardy dorito n mountain dew consuming 300 pound  pinky pie t-shirt and fedora wearing asmatic. kinda makes me want to stay away.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> from what i hear its sweet so yeah getting a copy



Awesome, I'd advise getting Scholar of the First Sin, not vanilla (comes with the DLCs ^_^)... lemme know if you get it for Steam


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Awesome, I'd advise getting Scholar of the First Sin, not vanilla (comes with the DLCs ^_^)... lemme know if you get it for Steam


lol i get everything for steam nowadays. steam is free so why pay for xbox live. as soon as my live runs out that's it lol. plus when your running an i7 quad core and 
8gigs of ram you already dont need an xbox.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> lol i get everything for steam nowadays. steam is free so why pay for xbox live. as soon as my live runs out that's it lol. plus when your running an i7 quad core and
> 8gigs of ram you already dont need an xbox.



Just a shame about the damn console exclusives... I'm still toiling over whether to buy an XBone just for Halo 5-6 :/ I bought a stupidly expensive computer recently so probably not xD Xbox Live was good in the day though


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Just a shame about the damn console exclusives... I'm still toiling over whether to buy an XBone just for Halo 5-6 :/ I bought a stupidly expensive computer recently so probably not xD Xbox Live was good in the day though


if your going to buy one the get it second hand. there are people selling them for 200 where im from


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> if your going to buy one the get it second hand. there are people selling them for 200 where im from



Guess 'round here that'd be around Â£140-Â£160... hopefully I'll find one for that price, thanks


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Guess 'round here that'd be around Â£140-Â£160... hopefully I'll find one for that price, thanks



no lad i would say 100 pound's  im from canada XD not murica  we still have the queen on our money


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> no lad i would say 100 pound's  im from canada XD not murica  we still have the queen on our money



Haha, the pound isn't what it used to be.  Hopefully it's as little as that though xD


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Haha, the pound isn't what it used to be.  Hopefully it's as little as that though xD


 well i went and converted 200 Canadian dollars to the current British pound for you


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> well i went and converted 200 Canadian dollars to the current British pound for you



Well shit xD Haha, the games will cost me more than the console at that rate.


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

canadian dollar is shit right now  sadly.  im selling my NES console and collection of 25 games so i can buy an xbox one to play halo and dead rising 3 XD


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

I thought DR3 was coming to PC?


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> I thought DR3 was coming to PC?


 i can run alot of games but i have a laptop and im using the intel 4000 integrated chipset so anything out now im screwed lol. i hope i can run dark souls 2 because it is on the line. i can run skyrim fine.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

Hmm, you might have a few framerate issues at high settings but I imagine you'd be fine on low/med... won't be worse than DS1 Blighttown at any rate


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Hmm, you might have a few framerate issues at high settings but I imagine you'd be fine on low/med... won't be worse than DS1 Blighttown at any rate



it tends to be ok at med for most games  but anything coming out now im screwed XD


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

My old GTX 470 was headed that way, looking at Witcher III's minimum specs would've made me cry if I didn't buy a 980 xD


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 22, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> one thing i cant stand is tf2. i tried but i prefer well rounded shooter's with good mechanics. when i want to play a silly shooter i tend to go farther back all the way to doom. plus damn every time i hear about tf2 its usually from a neckbeardy dorito n mountain dew consuming 300 pound  pinky pie t-shirt and fedora wearing asmatic. kinda makes me want to stay away.


You are confusing TF2 with CoD. Learn the difference, please. Praise Gaben.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 22, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> canadian dollar is shit right now  sadly.  im selling my NES console and collection of 25 games so i can buy an xbox one to play halo and dead rising 3 XD


Keep your NES, especially if you already have a gaming rig. The Xbone is not the best console choice these days.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 22, 2015)

If you play Natural Selection 2 on PC, I'd be game (Pun intended)


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 22, 2015)

I miss the furry counter strike servers... I know there are TF2 ones but meh. Any CS furry servers left? Source, 1,6 or GO doesn't matter.

I play/dominate at FIFA if anyone wants to have a go against me.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> My old GTX 470 was headed that way, looking at Witcher III's minimum specs would've made me cry if I didn't buy a 980 xD


im probably going to trade the laptop for a tower and upgrade the gpu so i can  play the latest stuff, this lag is killing me



LazerMaster5 said:


> You are confusing TF2 with CoD. Learn the difference, please. Praise Gaben.


 nah dude sorry to say but if you not a neckbeard your in the minority. COD is all squeakers tho so i cant say its much better. friggin 10 year old shouldnt own mic's it hurts my ears -.- 



BlufftheHusky said:


> I miss the furry counter strike servers... I know there are TF2 ones but meh. Any CS furry servers left? Source, 1,6 or GO doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> I play/dominate at FIFA if anyone wants to have a go against me.


meh tf2 is shit dude dont bother. cant say ive ever played CS how is it?
and again i still dont get how people  can play sports games but i guess there is people who enjoy em so fuck it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2015)

Wakfu, Warframe, and sometimes DoTA2.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Wakfu, Warframe, and sometimes DoTA2.


how is wakfu? i hear its pretty fun


----------



## Lomberdia (May 22, 2015)

I only play League of Legends and Secondlife now. I used to play Warframe but got bored of it. Might try and sell my old ass founder's account back when the game was still in development and stuff. Doubt it's worth anything but ya never know.


----------



## Vitaly (May 22, 2015)

Since in EVE Online happen some serious shit, I'm going to return in this game and can send an invitation.

If you are interested.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Vitaly said:


> Since in EVE Online happen some serious shit, I'm going to return in this game and can send an invitation.
> 
> If you are interested.


eve online is that like WoW?


----------



## foussiremix (May 22, 2015)

I play wakfu and elsword  void and maplestory(extalia).


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> how is wakfu? i hear its pretty fun



Yeah, it's fun. The turn based tactics battle might not be for everyone though.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Yeah, it's fun. The turn based tactics battle might not be for everyone though.


so final fantasy tactics style?


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> so final fantasy tactics style?


Yeah, never played FF tactics but it looks similar in youtube videos.


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Yeah, never played FF tactics but it looks similar in youtube videos.


_
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance _â€‹might be the most frustrating game I've ever played.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> _
> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance _â€‹might be the most frustrating game I've ever played.


Why is it frustrating to you?


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> _
> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance _â€‹might be the most frustrating game I've ever played.


yeah why it frustrating?


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Why is it frustrating to you?





ShioBear said:


> yeah why it frustrating?



It was way the hell too hard for me. My base got attacked every five minutes and I kept getting my characters arrested or whatever for breaking the law about randomly illegal items/abilities that changed every damn day. That part was bullshit.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> It was way the hell too hard for me. My base got attacked every five minutes and I kept getting my characters arrested or whatever for breaking the law about randomly illegal items/abilities that changed every damn day. That part was bullshit.



strategy is not your thing i guess?


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> strategy is not your thing i guess?



I do enjoy strategy games, actually. I love _XCOM: Enemy Unknown_. I think part of the reason I didn't like _Tactics Advance _was that it was so different from a regular RPG _Final Fantasy_. Although I've heard _War of the Lions_ is pretty good and I would like to try that one.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> It was way the hell too hard for me. My base got attacked every five minutes and I kept getting my characters arrested or whatever for breaking the law about randomly illegal items/abilities that changed every damn day. That part was bullshit.


Random daily laws does sound terrible.

You guys know any other online tactics game other than Wakfu or Dofus?


----------



## Astrium (May 22, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Random daily laws does sound terrible.
> 
> You guys know any other online tactics game other than Wakfu or Dofus?



It was the worst. One day you'd get in trouble for using swords. The next day you weren't allowed to cast white magic. As someone who casts Cure obsessively, that white magic one really fucked up my day.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

Astrium said:


> It was the worst. One day you'd get in trouble for using swords. The next day you weren't allowed to cast white magic. As someone who casts Cure obsessively, that white magic one really fucked up my day.



i guess maybe i liked it more because i wasnt huge into tactics games or final fantasy when i played it.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 22, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> meh tf2 is shit dude dont bother. cant say ive ever played CS how is it?
> and again i still dont get how people  can play sports games but i guess there is people who enjoy em so fuck it.



Well counter strike is basically my favorite game of all time. Been playing it since junior high, 1.6 takes skill, source doesn't, haven't played much GO yet. I just restarted playing it this year. I used to be so good, I'm terrible now XP


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Well counter strike is basically my favorite game of all time. Been playing it since junior high, 1.6 takes skill, source doesn't, haven't played much GO yet. I just restarted playing it this year. I used to be so good, I'm terrible now XP


so hows the modding community for CS?


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 23, 2015)

Honestly haven't played much recently to account for the modding community, but I have to imagine it's quite strong. I remember playing WC3 mod on 1.6 and source, and back in the 1.6 days there used to be furry player models that were actually pretty well done. Tried to find a picture but I failed. CS has always had pretty intense modding though and I'm sure GO is the same.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 23, 2015)

What's that, Sandvich? ShioBear thinks TF2 is only played by neckbeards? Let's kill him.


----------



## ShioBear (May 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> What's that, Sandvich? ShioBear thinks TF2 is only played by neckbeards? Let's kill him.


 > come get me


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Honestly haven't played much recently to account for the modding community, but I have to imagine it's quite strong. I remember playing WC3 mod on 1.6 and source, and back in the 1.6 days there used to be furry player models that were actually pretty well done. Tried to find a picture but I failed. CS has always had pretty intense modding though and I'm sure GO is the same.



Some of the servers on _Garry's Mod _â€‹that I used to play a lot had some really nice furry player models. I think some of the admins were closet furries.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 24, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> > come get me


1v1 me u deku scrub


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 24, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Wakfu, Warframe, and sometimes DoTA2.



Time to add you on my steam and watch your replays to see how much you suck


----------



## Maugryph (May 24, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Wakfu, Warframe, and sometimes DoTA2.



I never played the online game Wakfu but I watched a few episodes of the french animated TV series based on it. It's surprisingly well done. I heard its now on netflix. I will have to check it out again.


----------



## Limber (May 24, 2015)

I play League of Legends on the EUW servers. so if there is anyone looking for casual games send me a PM and Ill give you my username.


----------



## ShioBear (May 24, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> 1v1 me u deku scrub



irl git gud bitch


----------



## FeralArrow (May 25, 2015)

Ruethel said:


> I'm currently looking for Final Fantasy XIV players if anyone is out there...
> 
> I also enjoy playing Garry's Mod with anyone who is interested, TTT is a favorite of mine!



Check this out: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5029970/

I've been compiling a list of FFXIV toons in my group on the main site! You might find people to play with there. I haven't gotten any new characters added in a while, so I can't tell you how active anyone on that list is. But it's a start!


----------



## ShioBear (May 26, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> Check this out: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5029970/
> 
> I've been compiling a list of FFXIV toons in my group on the main site! You might find people to play with there. I haven't gotten any new characters added in a while, so I can't tell you how active anyone on that list is. But it's a start!


could i run FFXIV on an i7 quad,8gig ram, but only a intel integrated 4000 chipset?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 26, 2015)

Probably, but not recommended. Get a Nvidia card in the GTX line for best performance. I have a 2gb GTX 660 that is 2 years old and runs great.


----------



## ShioBear (May 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Probably, but not recommended. Get a Nvidia card in the GTX line for best performance. I have a 2gb GTX 660 that is 2 years old and runs great.


sadly it is a laptop


----------



## Mesmerist (May 27, 2015)

The game I'm most competitive in is Super Smash Bros. for 3DS. I'll play StarCraft 2, TF2, or either Left 4 Dead if someone would join me, tho.


----------



## flletcher (Jun 6, 2015)

I play dayZ occasionally and i might go back to Swtor, haven't decided yet


----------



## 0ko (Jun 11, 2015)

CS:GO, League of Legends, GTA V, Garry's Mod, DayZ and all the general PC/Steam related stuff


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 11, 2015)

gta 5 now that it fuckin works ( DAMN NOVENDORAVI I KNEW IT WAS MISSING A LINE BUT WHY THE HELL THIS ONE), warframe and red orchestra 2 sometimes.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 11, 2015)

I play tf2 alot. Don't like tf2? Repent sinner or thou mighty GabeN shall smite thou with nerfs most evil :V 

Besides that I play no games competitively but I play natural selection , civ 5 and some other games non competitively


----------



## Silver64 (Jun 24, 2015)

League of Legends, TERA, Dragon Nest.... Mainly MMO's fro now since I don't own a console.


----------



## Furmetal (Jun 24, 2015)

World of Warcraft(retail and private server, mostly on private server because most of my friends stopped playing on retail) and Team Fortress 2(sometimes). PvP Feral(wow) and Engineer(TF2).

I'm up to try new games like T.E.R.A. since my PC can run it, but maybe later when I find someone to play with(since I want to start as mystic).


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 2, 2015)

I play Destiny mostly nowadays, but I also play Dark Souls, Halo and Gears. Hit me up if you want to play.


----------

